# Lime Crime Makeup



## Dolly Snow (Feb 21, 2019)

You can find Lime Crime Makeup at:

@rileyrose online & In store (rileyrose.com)
 [MENTION=17848]lime[/MENTION]crime website (limecrime.com) 
 [MENTION=26755]nai[/MENTION]mies online & in store
@ultabeauty online & select stores
 [MENTION=56578]bloom[/MENTION]ingdales 
 [MENTION=85623]Doll[/MENTION]skill

So many more stores
Stores | Vegan & Cruelty Free Makeup - Lime Crime

Link for the full list of stores


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 21, 2019)

Found at bloomingdales in NY by @ Meghan

New Lime Crime Glow & Soft Matte Softwear Blush $22 each

Not available yet
View attachment pixlr_20190221135057815.jpg


----------

